# Epsom Salts



## toddybear (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a chlorotic Paph. purpuratum and was wondering if Epsom Salts might green it up. If so, how much do I use and how often should it be applied?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2008)

It's worth a try, some swear by it, can't hurt anything. I've read 2 different posts from another forum, one said 1 teaspoon/gal., the other was 1 tablespoon/ gal. I've been using 2 tablespoons /5 gal.bucket.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it old growths or new growths? Both? Leaves perpendicular to light? 

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been using one Tablespoon per gallon with good results. I don't have a routine I follow, I just rotate the epsom salts with my other fertilizing when I remember to. I don't use it in the Fall and Winter out of laziness but probably use it every 3 to 4 weeks in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 9, 2008)

I have started using Epsom Salts......JUST started in my last watering and I had read to use 1 tsp per gallon and also on the epsom salts bag it says 1 tsp per gallon


----------



## toddybear (Feb 9, 2008)

The whole plant is yellowish, both older and new leaves. My Oberhausens Diament was also quite pale for the longest time but in the last 2 months has turned a normal green without my doing anything!

I'll try the 1 tsp /gallon first and see how it goes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm still afraid to use epsom salts w/ my phrags as it would make the water taste weird. But I'm going to use a little on my paphs.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm still afraid to use epsom salts w/ my phrags as it would make the water taste weird. But I'm going to use a little on my paphs.



WHAT!!! Taste weird??? TO WHOM???? oke: you kidder you! I use epsom salts on a regular basis & probably have almost as many phrags as paphs - NO PROBLEM!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Not kidding.


----------



## Berrak (Feb 11, 2008)

I add 25 ppm Magnesium = 25 mg/litre to my feeding water and have used it
for all plants for several years.
How much Magnesium Sulphate this corresonds to
depends on the water content of the Magnesium Sulphate (Epsom Salt)
The chemical I use is MgSO4 x 7H2O.

I give my plants a low dose of nutrients ewery time water when they grow and if resting half that dose or stop feeding depending on what plants.

I got the reccomendation to add Mg several years ago from Bob Wallenstein.

For most paphs I also add Calcium (Calcium Nitrate) - about 40 ppm.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Where do I get calcium nitrate?


----------



## Berrak (Feb 11, 2008)

Eric - I work in a material laboratory so we have plenty of chemicals.
If you know a chemist - he or she can surley fix it for you.
I dont know where to buy it commercialy.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

This is like H.P. Norton telling me I just have to get some lime and apply to the Pk hybrids. I was too polite to say "Where the hell am I supposed to just get some lime?!?"


----------



## Candace (Feb 11, 2008)

Eric, you can buy lime at garden stores. I don't think my local Home Depot/Lowes carries it, but we've got a specialty garden center that does have some and that's where I bought mine. You can also google and find it on the net.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

OK I'll try that. Unfortunately the hydroponics store in Bklyn is staffed by a bunch of ...!


----------



## Candace (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can't find some I can mail you a small packet.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh that would be just peachie!


----------



## John D. (Feb 11, 2008)

Eric 
If you are coming south I have some or the shipping may be less than from CA. Let me know. Dolomitic lime and calcium nitrate both come in 50# bags so I have extra.


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 11, 2008)

Bloomfield orchids has calcium nitrate. 

http://bloomfieldorchids.com/supplies.htm


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 11, 2008)

Eric- if you can't get lime (and don't bother from most garden shops...its hydrated lime) get oyster shell from Petland. Calcium Nitrate is sold by Ray Barkalow (First Ray's), which is where I get mine...and as for the taste of epsom salts......well, it is, you know, a..............laxative! Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh man Eric, now you tell me! Petlands I've been to only have the oyster shell in with grit; very little oyster shell. I will. John I'll be in Va. and Woodstream in March, maybe I'll find some there. I'm flying to S.C. at the end of Feb. maybe I'll get a little from H.P. Norton then. " Hi Mrs Norton, can you spare a cup of lime?"


----------

